
China Busts Smugglers Using Drones to Transport Smartphones - bitumen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-crime-smartphones-smugglers/china-busts-smugglers-using-drones-to-transport-smartphones-state-media-idUSKBN1H60BT
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
When drones started becoming performant and accessible, this was always a very
real possibility.

As a counterpoint though, read this article on drones being used to smuggle
electronics into North Korea. As far as I know, they are doing so from the
South Korean border, not the Chinese border - for obvious reasons!

[https://www.cnn.com/2016/05/25/asia/north-korea-
drones/index...](https://www.cnn.com/2016/05/25/asia/north-korea-
drones/index.html)

